# 11 month old Arko son



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhGO8_wboIA 
Arko son from Logan Haus Kennels. I sold this puppy at 6 months of age to a friend of mine in Ca. I think he is working well for an 11 month old puppy. This was his first time working on a hidden suit. I thought I'd share the video here so that everyone could tell me how the decoy was doing this and that wrong, and the dog sucks, and the training is stupid.....etc.
I think Tommy is doing a great job with this puppy!


----------



## andrew kurtowicz (Nov 19, 2008)

he looks good mike


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

Very nice job.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I like him. Handsome fella too.


----------



## Tiffany Compton (Oct 7, 2009)

Looks nice to me for 11 months.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

The dog sucks, and the training is stupid.....etc. :razz:

He looks big, what female is he from ?


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

....._could tell me how the decoy was doing this and that wrong, and the dog sucks, and the training is stupid.....etc."

_ok Mike my issues with your video...your decoy looked To much like a real bad guy, not like a sport decoy...that is going to be very bad for a real thug...lol, really liked that dog,he makes Arko proud..and didn't see anything stupid from the decoy- sorry to disappoint you.\\/

btw- the dog that Danny has in Fla, isn't she an Arko daughter-maybe a littermate???....she is awesome too!


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhGO8_wboIA
> Arko son from Logan Haus Kennels. I sold this puppy at 6 months of age to a friend of mine in Ca. I think he is working well for an 11 month old puppy. This was his first time working on a hidden suit. I thought I'd share the video here so that everyone could tell me how the decoy was doing this and that wrong, and the dog sucks, and the training is stupid.....etc.
> I think Tommy is doing a great job with this puppy!


 
The decoy is not threatening enough, the dog is obviously locked in prey, and the training is gay. Other than that the dog looks great at 11 months.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

What is he wearing on his legs. Just curious


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> The dog sucks, and the training is stupid.....etc. :razz:
> 
> He looks big, what female is he from ?


 Arko X Djenna born Jan 20th, 2009.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I thought at first he was an Endor son due to the size of him.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Was that a real dog and person or one of those videos you make? 
That roll playing acting stuff doesn’t come too easy for me and my friends either, dog looks cool


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Cool dog, very nice!


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice dog, has he been training French Ring with him?


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Nice dog, has he been training French Ring with him?


Mike, hope to be up on saturday to train, the ? is, can I get there.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Mike.
when you get mali color in thos dogs, do you reg them as Malis?

Nice looking dog, I also think if the badgy wasent sutch a happy camper the dog might have taken him faster


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey Mike 
That dog is too young for that and the training sucks and the helper sucks also...
(oh shit i thought i was on a different forum) lol

All i can say is great job guys the dog looks super and your work looks super as well...keep up the good work, you guys must be doing something right if this dog looks so good...

Mike its nice to see that your super dogs are going to super people who love to work them..

ps jeff step in on this one i need a few good laughs\\/\\/\\/


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

That was stupid, that gun wasn't real!;-)
Nice video!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

11 months old my foot. That "Puppy" is as big as a pony and has to be at least two years old


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> 11 months old my foot. That "Puppy" is as big as a pony and has to be at least two years old


That "puppy" was born Jan 20, 2009. I know because I bred him. This video was taken a couple days ago........he really is 11 months old. I have his sister still here, she is also a very big female. Arko produces very large dogs normally. There are many Arko offspring that are 90 lbs true vet scale weight. To be honest some of them are too big for my liking, but he produces the type of character that I really like, so I will deal with the large size. There is one Arko son in TN that is 114 lbs. That is a MONSTER Dutchie, and he is less than 2 years old, and not fat.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> That "puppy" was born Jan 20, 2009. I know because I bred him. This video was taken a couple days ago........he really is 11 months old. I have his sister still here, she is also a very big female. Arko produces very large dogs normally. There are many Arko offspring that are 90 lbs true vet scale weight. To be honest some of them are too big for my liking, but he produces the type of character that I really like, so I will deal with the large size. There is one Arko son in TN that is 114 lbs. That is a MONSTER Dutchie, and he is less than 2 years old, and not fat.


 
That 114 pounder wouldn't be one of Dameon's would it? Some of those out of Arko and Meeka were BIG.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

charles Turner said:


> Mike, hope to be up on saturday to train, the ? is, can I get there.


I thought maybe ring because of the French commands.


----------



## Max Orsi (May 22, 2008)

Nice grip and nice work, appropiate for the age.

Looking forward for more vids of dogs out of that combo

Happy training

Max


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Just to broaden the perspective, this pup is only 9 and 1/2 months old>


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeMCA-sE62I


----------



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

Drew Peirce said:


> Just to broaden the perspective, this pup is only 9 and 1/2 months old>
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeMCA-sE62I


This is great stuff. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uo6ydUzP7fM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkFFPWGWr2s


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice work, seems to be a nicely bred dog in the right hands. I watched the 2 ob vids as well and his owner seems to be doing very nice work with him. He does look like a really big boy, especially for his age... what is the owner training him for? OB vids looks like ring or ScH maybe but protection vid looks like PP dog? Just curious.
Toran


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Rene those were sweeet, love the tom jones too


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice videos guys. I really enjoy seeing young dogs work.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

VERY nice Mike! Me likey.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> That "puppy" was born Jan 20, 2009. I know because I bred him. This video was taken a couple days ago........he really is 11 months old. I have his sister still here, she is also a very big female. Arko produces very large dogs normally. There are many Arko offspring that are 90 lbs true vet scale weight. To be honest some of them are too big for my liking, but he produces the type of character that I really like, so I will deal with the large size. There is one Arko son in TN that is 114 lbs. That is a MONSTER Dutchie, and he is less than 2 years old, and not fat.


Boy weighs in now at 45kgs, which is 99lbs in your money. Weighed him the other day at the vets when he was getting some semen taken for an AI. The good thing about Boy is that although he is big he still is very fast and agile. He is 3 years of age now so his growing has finished.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Drew Peirce said:


> Just to broaden the perspective, this pup is only 9 and 1/2 months old>
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeMCA-sE62I


Very nice doggie.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

René Hendriks said:


> This is great stuff.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uo6ydUzP7fM
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkFFPWGWr2s


Thats awesome stuff. Got to love the KNPV dogs and the Dutch mindset with working dogs.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

hey Mike like everyone said the dog sucks and the decoy is worse. I think the guy who owns the dog got it because he stiffs people for money! the bad guy yell where is MY money. tell the guy to pay his debts and he wouldn't need a dog. very nice Mike


----------



## patrick ganley (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cool Mike, I watched the other vids too and his ob was nice and sharp !!
I'm getting ready !!


----------

